# Not receiving packets online



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

I just got Charter High-Speed in my new apartment, and I'm having difficulty setting up my wireless router. I have a Linksys WRT54G v.5, am running on WinXP, on a Gateway MX7515 laptop. If anyone needs any more information, just let me know. I'm not the most tech savvy person, so I may need a little explaining, but I'm not completely hopeless. I've made sure my TCP/IP was set to Automatically obtain an IP adress, and I can successfully connect to the neighbors' connections, so I'm a bit lost. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry, just realized I didn't specify my problem. The status page of my connection says that it's successfully connected, and I send packets, but don't receive any. Also, the IP address and Subnet are both listed as 0.0.0.0.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

An IP address of 0.0.0.0 normally indicates a duplicate IP address on the network, or your hardware and/or drivers has a problem. You will NOT connect with this IP address.


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

So how can I change my listed IP, or find the duplicate, or get the thing working? Thanks for the info.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we have to figure out what is conflicting or what's wrong with the system.

Since you can connect to a neighbor's system, it appears your wireless is working.

How about connecting to the router with a wire and see if that works? I'd like to see this for both a wireless connection and a wired connection to your router.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm at work right now, but I just got your post and as soon as I get home I'll repost the information you wanted. Thanks so much for the help, john.


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

Wired it doesn't work either, interestingly enough, not even directly from my modem. It registers the connection, but it says it has limited or no connectivity. It does, however, work on my room mates computer, but only when hooked directly to the modem. The information you wanted, by the way, is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Greg
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-45-88-56
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.15.32.8
24.196.215.8
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 24, 2007 7:25:50
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 25, 2007 7:25:50 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-28-60-11
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.225.170
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

That first one was while connected to the neighbors' connection, I just realized. The one while connected to mine is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Greg
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-45-88-56
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.15.32.8
24.196.215.8
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 24, 2007 7:25:50
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 25, 2007 7:25:50 P
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-28-60-11
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.225.170
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm confused. You have exactly the same lease times and everything. I suggest you take another look, because I think you posted the first display twice. :smile:


----------



## aGamerDarkly (Jan 24, 2007)

If you dont mind, I had a similar problem recently and it was due to me unknowingly , in the past, enabling my MAC filter(s) for the Linksys router. 
**Basically it would allow me to connect but at a VERY low connection because I didnt authorize my PC for the router.

I know you are doing the process of elimination here but I just noticed ,so far, some simularities.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I am also a bit confused why it appears you have both the wireless enabled and a wired connection that does not get a valid IP address. 

If you are trying to get your computer online, use only the wireless or wired connection, not both!

JamesO


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Greg
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-45-88-56
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 27, 2007 4:39:16 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 28, 2007 4:39:16 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-28-60-11

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## Oneofmyturns (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I magically fixed the internet. I tried to check for the whole MAC adress thing, but my router wouldn't let me in with my set password, so I hard-reset it. Upon restarting the router, my internet worked, so I'm gonna go ahead and assume it was the MAC filters. Thanks so much for all your help, guys.


----------

